
Picture houses: a last glimpse of Moscow’s beautiful and derelict Soviet cinemas - walterbell
http://www.calvertjournal.com/features/show/10811/moscow-cinemas-yuri-palmin
======
walterbell
Interview with photographer, [https://www.citylab.com/design/2013/10/russias-
disappearing-...](https://www.citylab.com/design/2013/10/russias-disappearing-
movie-theaters/7306/)

 _> What compelled you to start documenting them? I perceive them as rare,
unique objects and often the movie theater is the only handsome building in a
district so my urge was just to keep them in a time, place and memory through
documenting. These cinemas are frozen in time, being parted from movies but
their identity preserved; a frontispiece and a name._

------
booleandilemma
They look kinda ugly.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I find them beautiful. I thought to myself, “there’s no way whatever the
developers put up will be as nicely designed”.

------
baybal2
Are concrete cubicles beautiful?

~~~
Trombone12
There is not a single concrete facade among those pictures, so that seems a
strange question to ask.

In any case, the answer is of course that concrete cubicles can be made both
poorly or with great skill.

